# Netflix could have more paid subscribers than HBO by the end of the year



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix could have more paid subscribers than HBO by the end of the year*

Netflix is about to pass a milestone by having more paid US customers than HBO, according to a poll of analysts by Bloomberg. The streaming outfit, which was originally a DVD rental service, probably has around 31 million subscribers now stateside compared to 28.7 million for HBO (including free trial accounts, it topped 31 million back in April).

The premium cable-TV network isn't standing still, though, expanding video on-demand access to its shows via Google Play.

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good stuff! More options generally way better than fewer!


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

One often overlooked data point.

HBO gives up about 50% of the HBO subscriber's monthly fee to the distributor.

NFLX keeps 100% of its revenue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> One often overlooked data point.
> 
> HBO gives up about 50% of the HBO subscriber's monthly fee to the distributor.
> 
> NFLX keeps 100% of its revenue.


A similar overlooked point...

Customers also have to pay for internet to use Netflix at home... so, yes HBO isn't getting all of the price customers pay... but neither is Netflix once you factor in the broadband requirement.

BOTH HBO and Netflix are dependent upon a third-party to deliver their content to the end-user.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Imo, this isn't really an accurate comparison at all. They aren't the same thing. Then again, I don't see why Netflix is so awesome. The only way Netflix would be useful to me, is if all their new releases were guaranteed to be available for streaming and then even still i'd probably do DTV cinema half the time, but that has always been the big turn off for me. Their new releases aren't available for instant viewing. Also, not does 1 successfull original programming does a premium service make. HBO has the highest production value of any of the premium services for original programming, and the best track record by far.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

One often overlooked data point.

HBO gives up about 50% of the HBO subscriber's monthly fee to the distributor.

NFLX keeps 100% of its revenue.


Yeah, but... I doubt we will know for sure but if we are discussing costs HBO has more home grown and owned programming and less overall at any one time, so they probably spend less than Netflix does for all of their content. And since it's half the price I'd bet it all equals out overall.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> A similar overlooked point...
> 
> Customers also have to pay for internet to use Netflix at home... so, yes HBO isn't getting all of the price customers pay... but neither is Netflix once you factor in the broadband requirement.
> 
> BOTH HBO and Netflix are dependent upon a third-party to deliver their content to the end-user.


You can't get HBO on a 'stand alone' basis either. You need to subscribe to a cable or satellite service first.

Edit: Never mind: Just re-read your post and I agree.........


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Netflix tops 40 million customers total, more paid US subscribers than HBO*

Netflix's results for the third quarter have arrived and one of its most important numbers, the total amount of US subscribers (not including trial accounts), has reached 29.93 million, more than HBO's last count of 28.7 million. Last year at this time it had notched 25.1 million US customers, and including trial subscribers it passed HBO's US customer base back in April.

Ted Sarandos addressed the question of whether Netflix might jump into live sports content. Despite recent reports that the NFL might offer a second Thursday night game on services like Netflix or YouTube, he indicated that live content didn't seem like a good fit with Netflix's on-demand style.

Full Story Here


----------

